# $1000.00 Reward for Stolen Dog



## Wizzle (Oct 30, 2012)

Some scum bag stole my best female out of my kennels this weekend.  She is due to have puppies today.  Please help me get her back!  A man that will steal my dog would steal yours too.  I will keep your name out of it.  I just want my dog back.  These pictures are 15 months old.  Puppies that are due are exact same breeding as the pups in picture so some should look similar.

Chad Warmack
850-251-3319


----------



## jaredbeecher (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry mr chad we'll be on the look out!!!


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 30, 2012)

I put the word out up here.get to thinking its someone u know i bet.


----------



## thap74 (Oct 30, 2012)

Will keep an eye out. That's sorry right there.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll be looking out in live oak


----------



## Wizzle (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone!  Please keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 31, 2012)

What part of Fla? Other than N.


----------



## jesnic (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll be on the lookout. I am heading down to our property this weekend. I can't imagine how it would feel if someone stole one of my dogs. That's the same as family. I would be looking for blood! It just sucks that someone would steal your dog. They probably would steal a wife too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Make sure to let the local vets know. Those pups will need shots sooner or later. Did you have her chipped?


----------



## alvishere (Oct 31, 2012)

good luck on finding her ....


----------



## fireretriever (Nov 2, 2012)

He is outside of Monticello. If anyone knows anything about this please speakup. Chad is a stand up guy and these dogs mean alot to him. 
Chad this Brian I've got the word out up here.


----------



## PURVIS (Nov 2, 2012)

i read on parkers sight he found his dog i know hes happy bout that.


----------



## Drew33998 (Nov 2, 2012)

Good looking dog. She have catahoula in her. I will look out for her.


----------



## ga red devil (Nov 8, 2012)

a dog thief is the scum that scum scrapes off it's shoe.


----------



## pollock (Nov 8, 2012)

*stolen dog*

check with joseph furgason  he probly gotm


----------

